# Redo on the poll ,post on this for now



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well since I "crapped" up the poll. It's Monday!

Let's do it this way for now ,until I can get a hold of Admin and have them delete it and start over..


Question ----Answers
1- Do you vote -- Yes, No
2- When do you vote --mornings,afternoon,evening
3- Frequency of vote --daily,sometimes,never
4- Voting -- once per day,2-3 times,5-10 times 
5-Reminders -- Remember on your own, email from site, Shelter thread bumps

Any suggestions for voting that works for you is needed and appreciated!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Me

Question -----Answers
1- Do you vote -- Yes

2- When do you vote --mornings, first thing and thoughout the day too

3- Frequency of vote --daily

4- Voting -- I sit down a do multiple votes

5-Reminders -- I remember on my own

Suggestion - I really do think Shelter thread bumps help a lot. We all get busy in our lives and a little noodge is always a god thing.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

1- Do you vote -- Yes
2- When do you vote --evening
3- Frequency of vote --daily
4- Voting -- 2-3 times 
5-Reminders -- Shelter thread bumps


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Question ----Answers
1- Do you vote -- Yes
2- When do you vote --mornings and evening
3- Frequency of vote --twice a day
4- Voting -- between 20-30 times
5-Reminders -- I get email reminders, but will also click on thread reminders if I have time to sit and vote for a bit.
__________________


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

1- Do you vote -- Yes, 
2- When do you vote --mornings and evenings
3- Frequency of vote --daily 
4- Voting --2-3 times 
5-Reminders -- Remember on your own, email from site, Shelter thread bumps -- all three


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

1- Do you vote -- Yes
2- When do you vote --mornings and evenings
3- Frequency of vote --daily 
4- Voting --as many times as possible, usually 5-6
5-Reminders -- all three!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

1- Do you vote -- Yes
2- When do you vote --evening
3- Frequency of vote --sometimes (will start doing it more often :blush
4- Voting -- once per day, I need to get up to speed on how to vote multible times.
5-Reminders -- Remember on your own, email from site, Shelter thread bumps - all of the above


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Question ----Answers
1- Do you vote -- Yes
2- When do you vote --mornings, and evenings 
3- Frequency of vote --daily
4- Voting -- twice , ( i will vote more as soon as i figure out how to do it multiple times. 
5-Reminders -- i get an email reminder daily and i remember as soon as i come here


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Question ----Answers
1- Do you vote -- Yes, 
2- When do you vote --Ams and Pms ( more if I can)
3- Frequency of vote --daily
4- Voting -- 2-3 times ( hope to get the multi-vote system down) 
5-Reminders -- Mostly remember but Shelter thread bumps help too


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

eight people so far....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Michelle, sorry, just answering the poll.

Question ----Answers
1- Do you vote -- Yes, 
2- When do you vote --Ams and Pms ( more if I can)
3- Frequency of vote --daily
4- Voting -- 2-3 times ( hope to get the multi-vote system down) 
5-Reminders -- I never forget.


Michelle, what i can't figure it, and it's really frustrating me, with our last challenge, when we were all doing the home stretch, I was able to vote, delete cookies, I had to restart my machine (which I didn't mind at all ) I use Internet Explorer, but I was able to vote again, this time I am not.

If there is another Program that will allow me to vote mutliple times, after erasing cookies, please just let me know. If someone want's to PM the instructions, I will be more than glad to do it. 

Michelle, don't get discouraged, I am sure there are a ton of folks voting, just didn't get to the poll thread.

Hugs to you.

Christine


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I downloaded Mozilla Firefox,it's easy to delete all cookies w/o deleting any passwords. Try it and see if it works.

I hope that's the case,I hope people are voting. Even if they can't get it to work more than twice per day,I still appreciate people voting...I know the fluffs do too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I downloaded Mozilla Firefox,it's easy to delete all cookies w/o deleting any passwords. Try it and see if it works.
> 
> I hope that's the case,I hope people are voting. Even if they can't get it to work more than twice per day,I still appreciate people voting...I know the fluffs do too!


 
Thanks SO much Michelle. I will do just that! I'll not be shut out from voting  Nope 

Hugs


----------

